# Siemens oder Beckhoff lernen?



## AndreasN (2 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befinde mich im Moment im letzten Lehrjahr meiner Mechatronikerausbildung.
Ich programmiere allerdings in der Firma seit über einem Jahr fast ausschließlich.
Angefangen habe ich mit TwinCat 3, in den letzten Monaten habe ich 2 kleine Anlagen über TIA und S7 programmiert.

Ich habe vor kurzem die Zusage bekommen, ich kann nach meiner Ausbildung intern eine Weiterbildung dranhängen.
Beckhoff oder S7 ist mir freigestellt, da wir in der Firma mit beidem arbeiten.

Ich finde beide Programme sehr interessant und habe auch jeweils die Anlagen gut zum laufen gebracht.
Deswegen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Welche Faktoren würdet ihr bei eurer Entscheidung einfließen lassen?
Gibt es bei einem der beiden bessere Chancen/bedeutend mehr Geld oder hält sich das die Waage?
Wie sieht es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt aus? Ich finde zu beidem genug Stellen, spiegelt dies die Realität dar?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## AndreasN (2 Oktober 2018)

*Siemens oder Beckhoff programmieren?*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich befinde mich im Moment im letzten Lehrjahr meiner Mechatronikerausbildung.
 Ich programmiere allerdings in der Firma seit über einem Jahr fast ausschließlich.
 Angefangen habe ich mit TwinCat 3, in den letzten Monaten habe ich 2 kleine Anlagen über TIA und S7 programmiert.

 Ich habe vor kurzem die Zusage bekommen, ich kann nach meiner Ausbildung intern eine Weiterbildung dranhängen.
 Beckhoff oder S7 ist mir freigestellt, da wir in der Firma mit beidem arbeiten.

 Ich finde beide Programme sehr interessant und habe auch jeweils die Anlagen gut zum laufen gebracht.
 Deswegen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

 Welche Faktoren würdet ihr bei eurer Entscheidung einfließen lassen?
 Gibt es bei einem der beiden bessere Chancen/bedeutend mehr Geld oder hält sich das die Waage?
 Wie sieht es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt aus? Ich finde zu beidem genug Stellen, spiegelt dies die Realität dar?
Da ich in der direkten Nähe von München, sowie des Flughafens wohne, sollte dies kein Problem darstellen oder?

 Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


 Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Howard (2 Oktober 2018)

Moin,
grundsätzlich reicht es, einen Beitrag für dein Problem zu verfassen 
Vielleicht hast du auf deinen ersten Beitrag wenig Resonanz bekommen, weil sich auch alle anderen da ein wenig schwer tun um eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.
Die haben schon beide ihre Berechtigung und genug Arbeit gibt es mit Sicherheit auch in beiden Lagern der SPS-Welt.
Da du ja noch am Anfang deiner Berufslaufbahn stehst - mach doch einfach das was dir mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
Oder du überlegst dir, in welcher Branche du am liebsten arbeiten möchtest und versuchst dann herauszufinden, welche Steuerungen dort eingesetzt werden.


----------



## GLT (2 Oktober 2018)

Als Weiterbildung würde ich Richtung TIA/S7 tendieren, da stehst Du ja quasi noch am Anfang.
Die Industrie setzt halt noch immer drauf u. es ist eines der Standardanforderungen an ein Bewerberprofil

Trotzdem würde ich TwinCat nicht aus den Augen verlieren - immerhin kann man sich da sehr günstig was zuhause hinlegen.
Und wer beides kann ist gefragt am Markt


----------



## AndreasN (2 Oktober 2018)

@Howard das kann natürlich sein... wollte die andere anzeige auch löschen, da ich diesen Forumteil für geeigneter halte. Finde leider die Funktion nicht...

Aber auf jeden Fall großen dank an beide, habe ja auch noch etwas Zeit, hab nur auf "Insiderinformationen" (Siemens wird wieder gefragter, oä.) gehofft

Danke an beide und morgen einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## mutterkonzern (3 Oktober 2018)

Hi,

die Aussage ist schwer zu treffen. Wenn man aber auf den diversen Portalen Arge ( https://con.arbeitsagentur.de/prod/...=sps siemens&page=1&size=10&sort=Relevanz&s=2 [500 vs 284], Monster, Stepstone schaut ist Siemens mehr gesucht. Aber es ist nur eine Momentaufnahme. Aussagekräftiger wäre ein Chart in dem man den Verlauf länger dokumentiert (Tendenz).
Das ist jetzt vermutlich zu spät, und du kannst ehr Kaffesatzleserei https://traum-deutung.de/neuer-job/ ;-) nehmen. 

Fazit:
 aktuell werden mehr Siemens Experten gesucht, du hast dann aber auch mehr Bewerber auf eine Stelle.


----------



## ducati (3 Oktober 2018)

wobei man aber erstmal kein Experte ist oder wird, wenn man nur ne Schulung besucht. Danach ist man erstmal Anfaenger, vielleicht nach 2 Jahren dann Experte


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 Oktober 2018)

Wenn Deine Firma Dir eine Weiterbildung gönnt, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie Dich nach der Ausbildung übernehmen will. Warum nicht erstmal dort bleiben, um weitere Erfahrung in beiden Welten zu sammeln? Die Schulung kannst Du Dir dann danach aussuchen, wo Du für Dich mehr Fragezeichen siehst.


----------



## Chräshe (3 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Andreas,

die Entscheidung,  Beckhoff oder Siemens zu favorisieren, nur anhand der Verbreitung fest zu machen, halte ich für einen ganz großen Fehler.

Vielmehr würde ich schauen, wo die Schwerpunkte in euerer Firma sind.

STEP 7 V5.x
- technisch leicht angestaubt (restlos veraltet )
- HMI inzwischen mangels tauglicher Hardware, fast nur noch über TIA möglich
+ Änderungen während laufendem Prozess gut beherrschbar, wenn gewisse Punkte berücksichtigt werden
+ Entwicklungsumgebung läuft sehr flüssig und stabil
+ die meisten Bucks sind nach über 20 Jahren weitgehend behoben
=> ideal für Maschinen und Anlagen, welche nicht ohne großen Aufwand gestoppt werden können

TwinCAT 2
- Umgang mit persistenten Daten abhängig von Hardware und allgemein etwas umständlich
- kein Online-/Offline-Vergleich wie bei Siemens
+ super Integration der Antriebstechnik ohne zusätzliche Softwarepakete
+ Entwicklungsumgebung läuft sehr flüssig und stabil
+ die Entwicklungsumgebung wird Kostenfrei bereitgestellt, was gerade für Schüler und Studenten besonders interessant sein dürfte
=> deutlich moderner als S7, aber nur Sinnvoll, wenn die entsprechende Maschine einfach und unkompliziert für Software-Änderungen gestoppt werden kann. Änderungen im Laufenden Betrieb sind zwar möglich, aber hin und wieder ist ein Neustart notwendig.

TIA und TwinCAT 3
Führen ihre jeweilige Vorgängerversion mit modernern Mitteln fort. Beide Entwicklungsumgebungen bringen neue Funktionalitäten und Verbesserungen mit sich. Leider leidet darunter die Performance und Zuverlässigkeit.
=> auch wenn beide Systeme noch nicht die gewünschte Leistungsfähigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit erreicht haben, sind sie für neue Maschinen und Anlagen dennoch sinnvoll. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, die entsprechend berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Zombie (3 Oktober 2018)

Schwer zu sagen, beides zu können ist überhaupt nicht verkehrt. 
Was  besser ist hängt von der Branche ab in der du unterwegs sein willst. In  bestimmten Branchen werden einzelne Hersteller bevorzugt. Demnach  solltest du dir überlegen in welcher Branche du später arbeiten willst. 

Bei uns kommt mittlerweile nur noch Siemens zum Einsatz.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Oktober 2018)

Das ist fast schon eine Religionsfrage und es wird vermutlich niemanden geben der Dir dazu eine klare Antwort geben kann. Beide Systeme sind mehr oder minder verbreitet und haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und Macken. TwinCAT basiert auf Codesys von 3S, so das Du relativ einfach den Einstieg bei anderen Steuerungen findest, wobei TC2 noch relativ viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem Ur-Codesys hat, während Beckhoff bei TC3 kaum noch einen Stein vom Ur-Codesys V3 auf dem Anderen gelassen hat. Dies Argument wäre das Einzige, dass mir gerade einfallen würde das für die Wahl von TwinCAT sprechen würde. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich ja auch privat etwas mit dem "anderen" System beschäftigen und fortbilden.


----------



## Chräshe (4 Oktober 2018)

@Admin: Kann man die beiden Themen zusammenfassen?
  Hier wurde schon parallel geantwortet…
Siemens oder Beckhoff programmieren?


----------



## Caroli (19 Oktober 2018)

Ich würde zu Beckhoff raten. Wenn Du das dann drauf hast, musst Du Dir nur noch die Besonderheiten von Siemens aneignen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Caroli,


Caroli schrieb:


> Ich würde zu Beckhoff raten. Wenn Du das dann drauf hast, musst Du Dir nur noch die Besonderheiten von Siemens aneignen.


das halte ich für eine kapitale Fehleinschätzung. Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit TwinCAT und anderen Codesys Derivaten und habe mir dann zwei Siemens S7 samt IOs angeschafft um mich darin einzuarbeiten und musste feststellen, dass die Unterschiede gewaltig sind und es nicht mit dem Aneignen von ein paar Besonderheiten getan ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Caroli (19 Oktober 2018)

Kurze Erklärung zu meiner kapitalen Fehleinschätzung:
Ich hab auch vor vielen Jahren mit IEC Programmierung angefangen und programmiere erst seit kurzem (2004) auch Siemens.
Beckhoff hält sich schon immer an die IEC. Erst seit Einführung der 1500er Serie ist auch Siemens etwas IEC konformer geworden.

Wenn man also mit Siemens anfangen würde, lernt man weniger IEC und mehr Siemens Besonderheiten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Umstieg von Siemens nach Beckhoff extrem schwer ist. Zumindest kenne ich keinen S7 Programmierer, der auf Beckhoff umgestiegen wäre. Anders herum - einige.

Und das liegt nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Oktober 2018)

Caroli schrieb:


> Zumindest kenne ich keinen S7 Programmierer, der auf Beckhoff umgestiegen wäre. Anders herum - einige.
> 
> Und das liegt nicht an der Hardware.


Auch hier muss ich Deine Illusion zerstören. Bei meinem letzten Kunden gab es einige Programmierer die von Siemens auf Beckhoff umgestiegen sind und auch sonst kenne ich einige Andere die in diese Richtung umgestiegen sind.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2018)

Caroli schrieb:


> Zumindest kenne ich keinen S7 Programmierer, der auf Beckhoff umgestiegen wäre.



Ich schon, und dann noch einige, welche mit beidem arbeiten und beides ihren Kunden anbieten. Wie ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## AndreasN (8 November 2018)

Sorry dass ich erst jetzt wieder schreibe... Hab das irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor in der Firma zu bleiben die mir die Chance bietet. Bisher kann ich mir es aussuchen ob TIA, S7 oder TC3.
Gut, dass ich noch bisschen Zeit habe mich zu entscheiden.


Danke an alle!
Ich werde mir eure Tipps auf jeden Fall merken!


----------



## Captain Future (8 November 2018)

Schau einfach auf die Anzahl der Beiträge in den Rubriken .... Das sagt doch schon alles. 
Mit Siemens macht man auf alle Fälle keinen Fehler und wird immer ein gesuchter Fachmann sein.

Beckhoff & Co sind nicht schlecht wie viele andere auch aber haben alle zusammen nicht annähernd den Marktanteil den
Simatic hat. 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dich mit 2 oder mehr Systemen zu beschäftigen ... umso besser für Dich und deinen beruflichen Erfolg.

Viel Spaß und herzlich Willkommen im Kreis der Techniker und Tüftler

Gruß


----------



## AndreasN (8 November 2018)

@Captain Future
Auch dir natürlich vielen lieben Dank!
Ich werde intern nochmal reden und mich dann Entscheiden, denke aber nach den ganzen Antworten tendiere ich zu Siemens
Schauen wir mal was ich noch lerne... habe ja noch genug Zeit


----------



## Krumnix (9 November 2018)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung zu den beiden Anbietern ist folgende:
Beckhoff: 
Sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau was Projektierung und Inbetriebnahme angeht. Die Tools sind stimmig und wenn man im TwinCat 3.x System bleibt auch sehr gut. Nachteilig finde ich das Safety-Konzept über Ethercat. Empfehle ich überhaupt nicht. Und das Profisafe über Profinet als Master bei Beckhoff kein Thema ist, finde ich persönlich Kundenschädlich. Aber wenn man sich auf die Beckhoff-Welt komplett einläßt und nur in deren Kosmos unterwegs ist, sind die zu empfehlen. 
Im Serienmaschinenbau hinkt Bekchoff den "Marktbegleitern" ziemlich hinterher. Ein richtiges Konzept dazu gibt es noch nicht. Da sind andere Anbieter weitaus stärker unterwegs!
Persönlich würde ich davon aber abraten, wenn man von sich aus versucht bei seinem Kunden Beckhoff zu platzieren, wenn diese andere Systeme verwenden. Die Komplexität, welche Beckhoff anbietet und der Mangel an Fachkräften (auch da auf Schulen/Unis kaum Beckhoff gelernt wird) generieren massenhaft schlaflose Nächte. Ich kann davon ein Lied singen 

Siemens:
Allein der Marktanteil und die auf Schulen und Unis angebotenen Kurse sprechen für sich, dass man dies nicht links liegen lassen sollte. Im Sondermaschinenbau schwächer als Beckhoff, da öfters das Einarbeiten mehr Zeit benötigt. Alte Hase (S7-Welt) tun sich schwer in TIA. Frischlinge fühlen sich jedoch sehr schnell zurecht. Persönlich gefällt mir mittlerweile TIA auch besser als Step7.
Im Serienmaschinenbau ist Siemens stärker aufgestellt. Viele Abläufe lassen sich automatisieren und Siemens bietet viele Tools an, die eine IBN auch ohne TIA ermöglichen. Auch ist das Konzept und die mögliche Umsetzung besser definiert. 

Fazit: Auf Siemens starten und Beckhoff als 2. Standbein lernen halte ich für sinnvoller, als zuerst auf Beckhoff zu starten und dann Siemens als 2.


----------



## Captain Future (9 November 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Beckhoff: Sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau



*Nur mal zur Info für 2016*:
Siemens ist auch 2016 unangefochten an der Spitze des Maschinen- und Anlagenbau-Rankings mit einem Sprung beim 
Umsatz von 38,7 auf 41,7 Milliarden Euro in diesem Bereich.

​*Nur mal zur Info 2016:*
Beckhoff Automation hat in 2016 einen weltweiten Umsatz von 679 Mio. Euro erwirtschaftet. 
Dies entspricht einem Wachstum von 9,5 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr. 
Zu diesem Erfolg haben gleichermaßen die Entwicklung neuer Produkte, die breite Marktdurchdringung sowie die weitere Verdichtung 
des weltweiten Vertriebsnetzes beigetragen.

Klar bei Siemens ist das nicht die Automatisierung alleine aber zu diesen Zahlen braucht man nichts mehr schreiben. 
Der einzige der versucht etwas Druck zu machen ist:

*2017 ABB übernimmt B&R: Angriff auf Siemens*
Mit der größten Übernahme seit fünf Jahren will der Schweizer Elektrokonzern ABB den Rückstand 
auf den Rivalen Siemens verkürzen.



Einige wenige vielleicht die sind aber nicht das Aushängeschild.


Krumnix schrieb:


> Alte Hase (S7-Welt) tun sich schwer in TIA.



Wo ist denn diese gewaltige Unterschiede im TIA das ein erfahrener Classic Step7 Programmierer 
damit große Schwierigkeiten hat?

Schwierigkeiten haben die Jungs die immer "fast gleiche" Anlagen und Maschinen programmieren 
und vom "Kopieren bis der Arzt kommt" leben.

Gruß


​​

​


----------



## Chräshe (10 November 2018)

anbei noch etwas aktuellere Zahlen:

*Siemens (Industrie)*
  Umsatz 2017 von 83 Mrd. €
  Wachstum von 4 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr
https://www.openautomation.de/detai...ellen-geschaeft-2017-um-8-auf-95-mrd-EUR.html

*ABB *
Umsatz 2017 von 29,9 Mrd.€ (34 Mrd. $)
Wachstum von 1 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr
https://www.srf.ch/news/wirtschaft/ergebnis-2017-abb-steigert-gewinn-deutlich

*Beckhoff *
  Umsatz 2017 von 0,81 Mrd. €
  Wachstum von 19 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr
http://m.beckhoff.de/german/press/pr0418.htm

  Da ist ersichtlich, dass Beckhoff noch deutlich kleiner als Siemens ist, jedoch über Jahre das größte Wachstum aufzeigt.


----------



## andreasre (10 November 2018)

Mach am besten das woran du am meisten Spaß hast. Das andere kannst du vielleicht immer noch später lernen


----------



## zako (10 November 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> anbei noch etwas aktuellere Zahlen:
> 
> *Siemens (Industrie)*
> Umsatz 2017 von 83 Mrd. €
> ...



 Also 4% von 83 Mrd sind ca. 3,2 Mrd und 19% von 0,81Mrd sind demgegenüber 0,15Mrd.
Also hätte nach diesen Vergleich SIEMENS um Faktor 20 mehr Umsatzwachstum generiert.

Anbei mal die aktuellen Zahlen von SIEMENS. Ich würde da eher den Bereich Digital Facotry betrachten, von mir aus noch die Gebäudetechnik dazuzählen wo Beckhoff auch aktiv ist  (und nicht den Gesamtumsatz incl. Bahngeschäft, Kraftwerkssparte etc.)
https://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/steuern-regeln/?gid=7924&_aid=159474&cp=4
In Prozentpunkten gerechnet ist der Auftragseingang und Umsatz ebenfalls zweistellig gewachsen (und eben auf einen deutlich höheren Niveau).

Ob das für den Themenstarter eine Rolle spielt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2018)

Eure Zahlenspiele haben aber nur bedingt bis gar keine Aussagekraft. Den Gesamtumsatz von Siemens oder ABB mit ihren vielen Geschäftsbereichen dem einer Firma gegenüberzustellen die praktisch nur einen Geschäftsbereich und deutlich weniger Mitarbeiter hat bringt gar nichts.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Captain Future (11 November 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Eure Zahlenspiele haben aber nur bedingt bis gar keine Aussagekraft. Den Gesamtumsatz von Siemens oder ABB mit ihren vielen GeschÃ¤ftsbereichen dem einer Firma gegenÃ¼berzustellen die praktisch nur einen GeschÃ¤ftsbereich und deutlich weniger Mitarbeiter hat bringt gar nichts.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Stimmt.... man kann die zwei Firmen nicht vergleichen, weil Beckhoff ein Zwerg im direkten Vergleich zu Siemens ist.
Es geht um die Aussage „ Beckhoff sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau“. 
Hier entsteht schnell der Eindruck als wenn Siemens dort hinter Beckhoff liegt und das ist nicht der Fall.

Dem Themenstarter sollte das egal sein.
Aber wenn so Fragen kommen nach dem Motto finde ich genug Arbeit oder Aufgaben wenn ich mich auf Siemen konzentriere
dann sollte man klar bei den Tatsachen und Zahlen bleiben.

Ja die Chance auf eine Steuerung von Siemens zu treffen ist um ein vielfaches größer


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja die Chance auf eine Steuerung von Siemens zu treffen ist um ein vielfaches größer


Wenn man es auf Beckhoff TwinCAT beschränkt hast Du recht, nimmt man aber die Ursprungssoftware (Codesys) und deren Derivate (z.B. ABB AC500, Schneider Pacdrice M/3, Wago, usw.) sieht die Sache vermutlich anders aus. Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß derzeit der Mangel an Siemens Programmierern ist, aber bei Codesys und seinen Derivaten ist er enorm. Obwohl ich nicht verfügbar war habe ich jeden Monat zig Anfragen bekommen und nachdem mein letztes Projekt innerhalb von zwei Tagen leider zu Ende ging, habe ich ein neues inklusive Telefoninterview von der ersten Kontaktaufnahme bis zum Vertrag innerhalb von 7h bekommen.


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Captain Future (11 November 2018)

Ich glaube auch alle zusammen haben nicht den Marktanteil den Siemens hat... aber vielleicht ist das nur mein persönliches Empfinden und ich mach das jetzt seit ca. 1990 also furchtbar lang....
Wir haben immer versucht Aufträge zu bekommen und nie gesagt das wir nur Siemens machen wollen.
Bei uns geht es einfach darum Geld zu verdienen, Aufträge zu bekommen, interessante Aufgaben und Anlagen  egal was für eine Steuerung programmiert werden soll.

Siemens haben wir uns nicht freiwillig von Anfang an ausgesucht sonder sind mehr in die Richtung durch den Markt und Bedarf gerutscht. 

Du bist Freiberufler ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Du bist Freiberufler ?


Sozusagen ja (Freiberufler ist ja meine ich speziell definiert). Ich bin selbstständig und handele mit ITK-Produkten, das aber seit 2008 eher nebenbei, hauptsächlich erstelle ich seitdem SPS-Programme, unterstütze Kunden bei der Inbetriebnahme, und warte Anlagen.


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Chräshe (11 November 2018)

zako schrieb:


> Ob das für den Themenstarter eine Rolle spielt?


Vermutlich hast du recht, inzwischen sind wir OT.

Wenn du allerdings konkrete Zahlen direkt zu verkauften SPS hast, wäre ich sehr interessiert. Vermutlich nicht nur ich.
Nebenbei, folgende Begriffe sind schon bekannt?
Änderungsrate; Tendenz; Trend; ...


----------



## Krumnix (12 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> *Beckhoff:*
> Sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau ​​



Sry, Captain Future, aber du hast meine Aussage komplett falsch interpretiert und zitiert!!!
"Sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau was Projektierung und Inbetriebnahme angeht." heißt es, wenn man schon ein Zitat verwendet. Wir sind hier nicht bei Trump und seinen FakeNews…

Beckhoff bitte sehr gute Tools an, wenn man immer wieder eine neue Maschine vor die Nase bekommt, sprich Sondermaschinenbau. Von Umsatz oder Marktanteil habe ich in diesem Fall kein Wort verloren. Bitte dies beachten!​


----------



## zako (12 November 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Beckhoff bitte sehr gute Tools an, wenn man immer wieder eine neue Maschine vor die Nase bekommt, sprich Sondermaschinenbau. Von Umsatz oder Marktanteil habe ich in diesem Fall kein Wort verloren. Bitte dies beachten!



... bei SIEMENS denke ich da an den Projektgenerator
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10168156  oder an die Simulationsmöglichkeiten, z.B. SIMIT
https://www.siemens.com/global/de/home/produkte/automatisierung/industrie-software/simit.html

Hat hier Beckhoff etwas vergleichbares?


----------



## Captain Future (12 November 2018)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Sry, Captain Future, aber du hast meine Aussage komplett falsch interpretiert und zitiert!!!
> "Sehr stark im Sondermaschinenbau was Projektierung und Inbetriebnahme angeht." heißt es, wenn man schon ein Zitat verwendet. Wir sind hier nicht bei Trump und seinen FakeNews…
> 
> Beckhoff bitte sehr gute Tools an, wenn man immer wieder eine neue Maschine vor die Nase bekommt, sprich Sondermaschinenbau. Von Umsatz oder Marktanteil habe ich in diesem Fall kein Wort verloren. Bitte dies beachten!​



Sry, krummix da war ich dann etwas schnell.... aber bei so einem Spruch „Alte Hase (S7-Welt) tun sich schwer in TIA“
kommt mein Kreislauf schnell auf Drehzahl.

Gruß


----------



## AndreasN (20 November 2018)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen die die Frage auch weiterhin beantworten.
Hatte nicht mit so viel hilfsbereitschaft gerechnet. Ich sage also nochmal danke, vlt sehen wir uns ja dann in einem Jahr in einem der beiden Hauptforumsteilen
Viele Grüße an alle.


----------

